# Werbung für den Frauenhandball...



## mydian (14 Dez. 2010)

...war die Europameisterschaft nicht gerade. Dafür ist es dieses Youtube-Video vom aktuellen Pokalsieger Bayer Leverkusen


----------



## Q (14 Dez. 2010)

So ist Sport sehenswert :thumbup:

Schau mal bei den 
Tutorials und Anleitungen - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net
http://www.celebboard.net/tutorials...-tutorial-einbetten-von-videos-das-forum.html 

vorbei


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2010)

klasse Clip


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (14 Dez. 2010)

Schon n bischen billig - wenn dann ein paar Kerle das wegen den geilen Weibern gucken, beschweren sie sich, dass der Frauensport nicht ernst genommen wird


----------



## Mandalorianer (14 Dez. 2010)

*sex sells  :thx:*


----------



## Zobi (19 Dez. 2010)

Fein!


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2010)

Sehr nett :thx: dir


----------

